# foxbites baits



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

here are my newest baits. zonkey bugs they are 4 inches long. handmade plaster of paris mold.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

balsa pigtail frog


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

a couple of swimbaits from a plaster of paris mold


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

some handmade crankbaits


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

some of my zonkey jigs


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

some nice stuff


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

realllll nice looking,love the jigs and frog


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I really like that frog!!! A lot of work went into that for sure. Nice baits all around, but that frog is sweet!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

They all look great - but love the jigs and plastics. Have a question on those skirted jigs.... what are the details on the jig head itself: hook, weight, stlye? Really like the looks of it.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks to all. atticafish the jigs in the pic. are 1/8oz football head with 4/0 gamag. wide gap hooks. had to modify the mold to get the 4/0 hook to fit in the 1/8oz. cavity. and no weedguards! i personaly dont like weed guards. you want something done right, you have to do it yourself!  and yes st.slippy those frogs do take a good bit of time to make, but the bass love em'!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

With those being only 1/8th oz. i can say they will be very nice to fish with. Most jig/pig style heads are way too heavy IMO unless you are fishing some very thick weeds you need to get through. Also like the eye forward hooks, i have some football heads that are all 90 deg. bend and often wondered how they would fish with the eyes forward. Nice Baits!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

What a great assortment of hand-made baits!


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

I am truly impressed by that frog. That takes some serious hand carving skills bro.


----------

